# My experience flashing jelly bean



## cabutr (Feb 2, 2012)

I had the weirdest experience today. I was running droidth3ory's jelly bean ROM fine yesterday. I wake up and turn on my phone and its stuck at Google screen. I wipe cache and dalvik and it goes to the boot animation and then back to the Google screen again and back to the boot animation and repeated continuously. I wipe data and system and restore my liquid 1.5 nandroid in TWRP. IT went to the liquid boot animation and did the same thing again. I tried installing droidth3ory's ROM again (wipes data automatically) and it worked fine. The weird part is that I still have all of my data from before this ever happened. After a manual wipe, a nandroid restore, And a script wipe, I still have ALL data. Data was mounted the whole time in recovery. Any ideas what happened?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## YankInDaSouth (Jun 9, 2011)

I had the same exact thing happen ... I did not try a nandroid restore, but I did a full wipe and installed the same ROM but all data in tact. 
Was running Vicious' version (v1 with WiFi fix), powered off to swap batteries and just looped.

~~~ Feeding my JELLY BEAN addiction ~~~


----------



## marshallladd (Dec 28, 2011)

glad to know i am not the only one with this problem. it has been happening on all three of the JB roms I have flashed. Full wipes for all of them, nothing could bring back my phone except for a full system restore.

I was starting to wonder if something was wrong with my phone.


----------



## fcisco13 (Jul 26, 2011)

I say go ask him since he doesn't want his shit posted here.

G NEXUS


----------



## YankInDaSouth (Jun 9, 2011)

I've been fine since, but know I have to wipe cache after every power down in order to boot. Not a huge deal as I only have to do it once on a while to swap batteries. So now instead of powering down I reboot into recovery ( using goo manager) wipe cache, power off, swap battery, reboot and all is well. Kinda a PITA but JB is SOOO worth it IMO 

~~~ Feeding my JELLY BEAN addiction ~~~


----------



## YankInDaSouth (Jun 9, 2011)

fcisco13 said:


> I say go ask him since he doesn't want his shit posted here.
> 
> G NEXUS


Um ... wha?!?!

~~~ Feeding my JELLY BEAN addiction ~~~


----------



## fcisco13 (Jul 26, 2011)

YankInDaSouth said:


> Um ... wha?!?!
> 
> ~~~ Feeding my JELLY BEAN addiction ~~~


http://tinyurl.com/6m83lek

G NEXUS


----------



## sublimaze (Nov 17, 2011)

marshallladd said:


> glad to know i am not the only one with this problem. it has been happening on all three of the JB roms I have flashed. Full wipes for all of them, nothing could bring back my phone except for a full system restore. I was starting to wonder if something was wrong with my phone.


Same experience here. I tried 2 different JB roms, first using Unstable Apps touch recovery (which has never given me problems), then TWRP, then non-touch CWM, all with the same result: bootloop after the 1st reboot. I had to restore to stock each time, which got old after the 5th round, so I'm back on a rock solid ICS rom for the time being. I have found nothing in the forums specifying the cause of the bootloops. I am starting to think it may be related to the device revision/hardware.


----------



## solongthemer (Jan 17, 2012)

I've flashed all 3 jellybean ROMs with clockwork touch and regular clockwork.. restored ICS nandroids several times.. absolutely ZERO issues.. and the difference in the two android versions is amazing. Then again I always install everything cleanly as possible..

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## marshallladd (Dec 28, 2011)

sublimaze said:


> Same experience here. I tried 2 different JB roms, first using Unstable Apps touch recovery (which has never given me problems), then TWRP, then non-touch CWM, all with the same result: bootloop after the 1st reboot. I had to restore to stock each time, which got old after the 5th round, so I'm back on a rock solid ICS rom for the time being. I have found nothing in the forums specifying the cause of the bootloops. I am starting to think it may be related to the device revision/hardware.


Same here. I loved jelly bean and miss but it's back to ics for now.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## solongthemer (Jan 17, 2012)

YankInDaSouth said:


> I've been fine since, but know I have to wipe cache after every power down in order to boot. Not a huge deal as I only have to do it once on a while to swap batteries. So now instead of powering down I reboot into recovery ( using goo manager) wipe cache, power off, swap battery, reboot and all is well. Kinda a PITA but JB is SOOO worth it IMO
> 
> ~~~ Feeding my JELLY BEAN addiction ~~~


totally worth it for jellybean 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## marshallladd (Dec 28, 2011)

YankInDaSouth said:


> I've been fine since, but know I have to wipe cache after every power down in order to boot. Not a huge deal as I only have to do it once on a while to swap batteries. So now instead of powering down I reboot into recovery ( using goo manager) wipe cache, power off, swap battery, reboot and all is well. Kinda a PITA but JB is SOOO worth it IMO
> 
> ~~~ Feeding my JELLY BEAN addiction ~~~


I might need to do that. Jelly bean is sick.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sublimaze (Nov 17, 2011)

@marshallladd

I decided to give it one more go, this time using DroidVicious JB V3. I went back to Unstable Apps touch recovery because I am more comfortable with it. TWRP may backup & restore more quickly, but the UI sucks and I can't find the option to specifically format /system, or /data, or /cache. And old school non-touch CWM just sucks, period.

So far, everything works and no bootloops. Here is everything I did, step-by-step:

1. Reverted back to stock and rooted using GNex toolkit (the "1-click" option)
2. Flashed Unstable Apps touch recovery beta 5
3. Downloaded DV JB V3 and the "superwipe.zip" also found in the DV JB thread
4. I don't know if this makes any difference, but I did NOT have the phone plugged into wall or computer during the flashing process
5. Rebooted to recovery and manually wiped the ever loving sh!t out of it. Factory reset/wipe data, then under mounts I manually formatted /system, then /data, then /cache. Then under advanced I wiped dalvik cache
6. Rebooted to recovery to wipe any leftover temporary files
7. Flashed superwipe.zip
8. Rebooted to recovery again
9. Flashed DroidVicious JB V3
10. Rebooting to JB took as long as usual. Nothing new as far as time to get to setup screen
11. I did not log into Gmail acct after the first boot. I wanted to see if it would survive the first reboot (which it did)
12. After rebooting twice just to make sure it wouldn't bootloop, I logged into Gmail, downloaded & updated apps, and setup everything

Edit: I have been able to reboot *without* wiping cache after every power down.


----------



## mcp770 (Jun 11, 2011)

Another thing to consider. Before Jakeday updated his rom with the fix it would hang at the Google logo sometimes as long as ten minutes reportedly. Five was the longest for me. You may just try waiting. It probably will boot eventually.


----------



## flashback7 (May 4, 2012)

sublimaze said:


> @marshallladd
> 
> I decided to give it one more go, this time using DroidVicious JB V3. I went back to Unstable Apps touch recovery because I am more comfortable with it. TWRP may backup & restore more quickly, but the UI sucks and I can't find the option to specifically format /system, or /data, or /cache. And old school non-touch CWM just sucks, period.
> 
> ...


Fyi wipe data is under wipe/factory reset. Wipe cache is under wipe/cache & delvik...wipe system is under advanced /system which is called format system in cwm...I've been a certified flashoholic in 3 states for many yrs and twrp is one of the best things that ever happened to me next to my divorce. Lol. I have a toroplus and am on ACsyndicates JB ROM , been on since release and its great. They have it 100% now. Kicks ace! Been try in out different kernels...exploring what dif devs make for JB. I love JB. To me blows ICS off the map. Looking fwd to my favorite Roms coming over to JB. Skank and Kangorade! Can't wait! JB is great!


----------



## marshallladd (Dec 28, 2011)

sublimaze said:


> @marshallladd
> 
> I decided to give it one more go, this time using DroidVicious JB V3. I went back to Unstable Apps touch recovery because I am more comfortable with it. TWRP may backup & restore more quickly, but the UI sucks and I can't find the option to specifically format /system, or /data, or /cache. And old school non-touch CWM just sucks, period.
> 
> ...


I will try that when I get off of work. I miss jelly bean so much. Aokp is great but Google stepped it up with jb.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

fcisco13 said:


> I say go ask him since he doesn't want his shit posted here.
> 
> G NEXUS


100% agree, screw him and if you want to run his crap, go ask him for help. If doesn't want his crap posted here, then he should have be the one to support it as well. He also hates rootz, despite rootz doing lots for him.

Not that we won't help you here, since we're all nice, but we don't like him anymore than he likes us


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

yarly said:


> 100% agree, screw him and if you want to run his crap, go ask him. If doesn't want his crap posted here, then he should have be the one to support it as well. He also hates rootz, despite rootz doing lots for him.


I've never ran a DT rom due to his douchebaggery. My opinion of him originated when he quit because he got accused of kanging.

"Well, people are being mean now.. I'm done with Android.

owait, jk I'm back. Come join the hive!"

What a gay name.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

I'm not a marketing professional, but clearly anyone can see Droid Hive is a horrible name for a site. Makes me think of bees and how one rules them all while the rest are mostly drones that do as their told. Not exactly the most pleasant image.


----------



## mcp770 (Jun 11, 2011)

I think you should all get back on topic. For the record every dev = one more rom I can "choose" to flash and for free none the less. If you don't like one that's your right but stf up about it before you screw someone out of roms they like.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

mcp770 said:


> I think you should all get back on topic. For the record every dev = one more rom I can "choose" to flash and for free none the less. If you don't like one that's your right but stf up about it before you screw someone out of roms they like.


If a few opinions make someone stop then they never really wanted to do it in the first place. Not everyone likes every chef but they continue cooking food if they really enjoy being a chef. With that said topic closed.


----------

